# Shooting technique for forks with shallow forks



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

I am referring to pickle fork or the one in picture where it appears that ammo can barely pass through the forks. Is it a general practice to flick the hand away in order to avoid fork hit? Is it then difficult to achieve pin point accuracy? I want to find out if this style is for me. Your thoughts welcome.

Title should have read "Shooting technique for slingshots with shallow forks"


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes, you are supposed to flip it. No, it really doesn't affect accuracy. At least not noticeably. If it does, the effect it has is probably minimal. So is this a good shooting style for you? Well, the only way to find out is to try it out.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Watch this guys instructional videos. He is the best.

https://www.youtube.com/user/pfshooter


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you treefork and sunchierefram.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Summary of key points:

Twist he pouch 90 degrees so thumb faces up. ( most important )

Bend the pouch slightly back. This will cause the ball to lift or " speed bump" off the finger.

Press the forks way forward in the holding hand.

Tip. Use soft ammo and light bands to build confidence that technique is sound.

Result: No fork or hand hits ever. Endless fun.

All credit due to PFS Master Dgui ( Darell )


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks treefork. I like twisting of pouch idea to put rotations on ammo. I like to shoot rocks so this is a good tip nevertheless. I'm going to pick up one of the pickle fork variations and start shooting. The quickness with which he shoots us truly amazing.


----------

